

How I hacked 37signals job board to save $400 - avallark
http://grep-i.com/

======
nsns
There's a big difference between searching for a certain content or
information, and searching for a certain product. This difference has hardly
been addressed yet by the current players in the field.

While searching for contents fits the medicine cupboard analogy, searching for
a product is similar to visiting a shop, and browsing stuff till you find
something worth buying; you don't know what you're looking for, and a vast
array of things might provide the right answer.

The difference between these two searches seems to be a major reason for the
current frustration with search engines.

~~~
avallark
would definitely agree. the only thing that's sure for now is that there is
confusion and frustration with search engines.

I do not think a one-size-fits-all search engine would be the answer here. :)

